
Show HN: Innovative tool to assess applicants’ knowledge of ReactJS - itsquiz
https://react.qas.itsquiz.com/
======
al2o3cr

        Created by JavaScript professionals. Powered by ItsQuiz.ai
    

Next time, make sure "deployed by people who understand wildcard certs" is on
the list.

    
    
        react.qas.itsquiz.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid for the following names: app.qas.itsquiz.com, qas.itsquiz.com, wall.qas.itsquiz.com

